# Einfach Geschmacklos



## kati48268 (19. Mai 2017)

*Einfach Geschmacklos*
*Haben Fische jahreszeitliche Futtervorlieben?*
  Ich sage "nein"- was meint ihr?

  Wie Geschmacks- & Geruchssinn bei Fischen funktionieren, wissen wir mittlerweile.
  Lange wurde geglaubt, dass Geruch und Geschmack unter Wasser ein und  dasselbe seien. Studien wiesen jedoch nach, dass Fische dieselbe  Duplizität des chemischen Sinns besitzen, wie Menschen und Tiere, die an  der Luft leben.
  Sie nehmen Schmeckstoffe nur mit den Geschmackssensoren auf, 
  Riechstoffe nur mit den Geruchsorganen. 
  Auch wurde nachgewiesen, dass sie -wie wir- die vier  Geschmacksqualitäten „süß-sauer-bitter-salzig“ wahrnehmen und  unterscheiden können.

  Lange bevor Wissenschaftler dies mit ihren Methoden feststellen  konnten, wandten Angler bereits dieses Wissen an, auch wenn sie nicht  genau wussten, wie es im Detail funktioniert. Die Diskussion um  Futterrezepte ist vermutlich so alt, wie das Angeln selbst, und auch in  100 Jahren wird es Legenden um sagenhafte „Geheim-Lockstoffe“ geben.

  Alt ist auch der Rat, „im Sommer süß-fruchtig“ und im Winter  „herb-salzig-würzig-fischig“ zu füttern. In jedem Forum findet man Tipps, wie:  „im Dezember musst du Koriander nehmen“. Auch bei Boilies setzt sich  dies fort: „in der heißen Jahreszeit Tutti-Frutti, im Herbst/Winter  Knoblauch“.







Nun gut, ich kenne das selbst auch.
  Hast du mal Glühwein im Sommer probiert?
  Egal ob heiss oder on the rocks, irgendwie passt das nicht. Mit Glühwein verbinde ich den Winter, selbst wenn dieser ausfällt.
  Der Sommer? 
  Da muss ich gar nicht am Strand sein, mit einem Bacardi-Breezer in der  Hand fühle ich „Sommer-Sonne-Strand“, auch wenn ich mich woanders  aufhalte.
  Da funktionieren Emotionen, Prägung, Erziehung, Gruppenverhalten, Traditionen ...und wohl auch Marketing ganz hervorragend.





*
Gilt das auch für Fische?*

  Schon bei Katzen und Hunden, die uns als an Land lebende, warmblütige Säugetiere wesentlich näherstehen, versagt diese Logik. 
  Mein Kater hat quasi immer Hunger, dazu bestimmte Vorlieben, die er  mir in einem langen, strengen Erziehungsprozess beigebracht hat. „Wann“  im Jahr er jedoch sein Lieblingsmenü kredenzt bekommt, ist ihm völlig  wurscht, Hauptsache er kriegt es.

  Klar, viele Fangbücher sprechen eine andere Sprache: mit  Pfefferkuchenmehl lockt man hervorragend im Winter Brassen an den Platz.  Setzen wir jedoch Erdbeerflavour im Winter genauso häufig und dazu im  direkten Vergleich ein? Eher nicht. 
  Fruchtig fängt, weil wir zu bestimmten Zeiten bevorzugt mit diesem Flavour fischen.






Denn wir übertragen unsere menschlichen Empfindungen auf die Fische! 
  Lebkuchen und Co. sprechen _uns selbst_ in der kälteren Jahreszeit an, Ananas eher im Sommer.
  Deswegen tun wir uns auch mit Sorten wie Banane-Fisch oft schwer; die  Kombination erscheint uns ekelig, passt in kein Schema. Es sein denn,  frau ist schwanger.
  Fische kennen diese Schemata nicht! 

  Wohlgemerkt, ich rede ausschließlich von Geschmack & Geruch(!), 
  nicht über Konsistenz, Nährwert, Lebendfutteranteil, Löslichkeit von  Trägersubstanzen (Stichwort: Öl vs. Alkohol) oder ähnliches. Auch wenn  wir mit unserem Futter natürliche Nahrung imitieren, die sich evtl. im  Laufe des Jahres verändert, sieht die Sache anders aus. 
  Darüber hinaus finden Fische unsere menschlichen, durch kulturelle,  soziale und psychische Faktoren manipulierten Vorlieben vermutlich  einfach nur geschmacklos.






Ich denke, die Mehrheit wird trotzdem anderer Meinung sein, an unserer  Prägung geht nämlich so schnell keine Logik vorbei. Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Andal (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Als Hersteller würde ich natürlich "Ja" sagen. Aber als Angler und aus Erfahrung sage ich überzeugt nein - es ist den Fischen vollkommen wurscht.


----------



## Shura (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Das ist interessant! Rein von der Logik würde ich auch sagen, dass es den Tieren egal ist.

Aber vielleicht gibt's an manchen Gewässern Ausnahmen. Zum Beispiel könnten in der warmen Jahreszeit auf ganz natürlichen Weg vom Baum süße Früchte wie Wildkirschen, Äpfel, Pflaumen und so weiter in das Gewässer gelangen, was bei manchen Fischarten so ne Art...äh..Anfütter-Effekt hervorruft.

Und im Herbst/Winter sind dann eben wieder nur die herben, fischigen Wasserorganismen vorhanden.


----------



## grubenreiner (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Ich habe für "JA" gestimmt.

allerdings muss ich das erklären. Was Boiliearomen oder Futter angeht bin ich bei dir, da sehe ich auch wenig Sinn in jahreszeitlichen Menüanpassungen. Aber es gibt eben docjh saisonale Faktoren die sich ändern.
Z.B. Nimmt der Hecht im Winter auch gern mal Meeresfisch, im Sommer annähernd hoffnungslos.
Oder die Ködergröße bzw. Härte kann auch einen großen Unterschied machen je nach Saison, sofern man diese noch zu "Geschmack" zählt also "Ja".

Aber im engsten Sinne und nach deinem Textthema betrachtet hast du Recht mit "Nein".


----------



## Semmelmehl (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Ich habe übrigens vor Kurzem eine längere Diskussion mit ortsansässigen Anglern geführt zum Thema "im Sommer fruchtig, im Winter fischig".

Hier wurde mir erklärt, dass der Effekt genau anders herum sei ... also im Sommer eher fischig und im Winter fruchtig.

Bereits vor 2 Jahren wurde mir in einer anderen Region im Sommer zu Knoblauch geraten.

Wenn ich nun die Aussagen zusammenfasse, stehe ich genau zwischen Hü und Hot.
Damit würde ich die Aussage unterstützen das es keinen Unterschied macht ... oder dass ich völlig planlos bin


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



Andal schrieb:


> Als Hersteller würde ich natürlich "Ja" sagen. Aber als Angler und aus Erfahrung sage ich überzeugt nein - es ist den Fischen vollkommen wurscht.



Ich sage mit der gleichen Überzeugung "ja". Ich fange an meinen Vereinsweihern von Ende März bis Ende Mai mit fischigen Boilies/Pellets, die ab Juni auf Wochen keinen einzigen Biss mehr bringen. Dafür läuft dann Mais und süß wie verrückt.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



Shura schrieb:


> ... auf ganz natürlichen Weg vom Baum süße Früchte wie Wildkirschen, Äpfel, Pflaumen und so weiter in das Gewässer gelangen, ...


DAS ist ja auch eine der ganz großen Angelmythen!

In wie vielen Artikeln ich von dem "Kirschbaum am Fluss" gelesen habe, die ja dafür sorgen, dass Döbel so gut auf Kirschen gehen... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Diesen Baum soll mir mal einer zeigen!
Und ein Autor nach dem anderen schmiert diesen Blödsinn voneinander ab.


Aber, Shura, ich gebe dir natürlich recht. Wenn solche Spots existieren (Einläufe von Molkereien, Lebensmittelverarbeitung, Büsche & Bäume,...), ist das natürliches Anfüttern und natürlich was völlig anderes als in meinem Thema angesprochen.


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Man muss sich nur die Frage beantworten: Welcher Fisch in einem natürlichen Gewässer kann es sich leisten, wirklich mäkelig zu sein?

In überfischten und damit oft auch überfütterten Vereinskleingewässern mag das vielleicht anders sein. Aber in einem offenen, weitestgehend natürlichem Umfeld muss ein Fisch fressen, was hergeht, sonst wird der kommende Winter sein letzter sein.


----------



## Lorenz (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ..."Kirschbaum am Fluss"... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Diesen Baum soll mir mal einer zeigen!




Mit Brombeeren kann ich dienen (aus Fischperspektive). Holunder hab ich schon einige Male gesehen.


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich sage mit der gleichen Überzeugung "ja". Ich fange an meinen Vereinsweihern von Ende März bis Ende Mai mit fischigen Boilies/Pellets, die ab Juni auf Wochen keinen einzigen Biss mehr bringen. Dafür läuft dann Mais und süß wie verrückt.



Unterschreibe ich so, ist bei mir das gleiche in grün #h


----------



## daci7 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

... und ich fische zu allen Zeiten fischig - funktioniert sehr gut bei mir. 
An die Früchte die ins Wasser fallen glaub ich auch nicht recht - auch wenn das irgendwo sein mag - allerdings gibt es natürlich saisonale Ereignisse (z.B. Weißfisch Laichzeit, Insekten-Boom usw) die die natürliche Nahrungsquelle darstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

ich hab ein klares B gekauft............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



Andal schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur die Frage beantworten: Welcher Fisch in einem natürlichen Gewässer kann es sich leisten, wirklich mäkelig zu sein?



Ich nehme an, du hast auch Erfahrungen mit dem Angeln auf Aal. #h



Andal schrieb:


> In überfischten und damit oft auch überfütterten Vereinskleingewässern mag das vielleicht anders sein. Aber in einem offenen, weitestgehend natürlichem Umfeld muss ein Fisch fressen, was hergeht, sonst wird der kommende Winter sein letzter sein.


 
Ich denke, andersrum wird ein Schuh draus. Gerade die kleinen Vereinstümpel sind teils hoffnungslos über das Maß dessen, was das Gewässer als Futterquelle bieten kann, besetzt. Hier bleibt den Fischen keine Wahl.

An vielen natürlichen Gewässern herrscht doch gerade in den warmen Jahreszeiten ein Überangebot an Futter.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich hab ein klares B gekauft............


:m



Eines möchte ich noch zu bedenken geben:

Was heisst denn, "hier läuft ab Mai nur süß", wie weiß man das?
Oft ist es doch so, dass die Mundpropaganda so was quasi vorgibt; 
all die Kollegen sagen das, also macht man es so,
und die Kollegen sagen das alle, weil alle es machen.

In einem Tümpel, wo alle mit süßen oder fruchtigen Boilies angeln,
würde ich sofort eine übelst stinkende Fisch-Murmel dran machen!


----------



## Vanner (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



kati48268 schrieb:


> :m
> 
> In einem Tümpel, wo alle mit süßen oder fruchtigen Boilies angeln,
> würde ich sofort eine übelst stinkende Fisch-Murmel dran machen!



So mache ich das auch, und sehr oft sogar erfolgreich.

Ach ja, hab für "nein" gestimmt


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Das "Das haben wir immer schon so gemacht" ist in aller Regel auch der Verhinderer neuer Erfolge.


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

wahrscheinlich kommt ein Fruchtarome im kalten Wasser nicht so gut durch wie Knoblauch oder Koriander. Ansonsten ist wohl der Inhalt entscheidend und keine Aroma steht für sich selbst


----------



## Brachsenfan (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Ich denke, das ist eher Gewässerabhängig.
Also in manchen Gewässern fressen sie lieber süßes/fruchtiges/was auch wir zum anbeißen finden. Und in anderen Gewässern mögen sie die fischigen, fleischigen, eklig stinkenden Köder lieber.
Also würde ich eher NEIN sagen.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

_"Ist gewässerabhängig"_ ist auch so ein Klassiker.

Warum sollte sich ein Karpfen, ein Barsch in Baggersee 1 völlig anders verhalten als im 5km entfernten Baggersee 2, wenn diese dieselben Strukturen & Bedingungen haben?

_"Ist gewässerabhängig"_ heisst auf deutsch:
_"ich weiss es nicht, kann es mir nicht erklären"_.

Wenn Fische sich bei Gewässervergleichen anders verhalten, hat das natürlich Gründe.
Ein Hecht im nahrungsarmen, tiefen Baggersee 1, in den aber regelmässig Regenbogenforellen besetzt werden, 
ist anders anzugehen
als der Hecht im 5km entfernten Baggersee 2, wenn dieser See 30 Jahre älter, recht flach und sehr verkrautet ist und viele verbuttete Weissfische beherbergt.
Das ist Gewässerabhängigkeit.

Aber dass Fische in einem Tümpel nur süße Pillen fressen,
in einem anderen deutlich lieber fischige bevorzugen,
halte ich für kompletten Quatsch
der einzig und allein Anglerköpfen entspringt.


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _
> 
> "Ist gewässerabhängig" heisst auf deutsch:
> "ich weiss es nicht, kann es mir nicht erklären".
> ...


_

Wir sollten man eine Liste der gängigen Ausreden für Nichtfänge anlegen. Da rangiert dieser Satz sicher sehr weit oben im Ranking!_


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

@ Kati:

Ich glaub da auch nicht dran - insofern kaufe ich z. B. bei Grundfutter  ganz schnöde irgendeine Sorte, die grade möglichst günstig im Angebot  ist.

Nur Meeresfische beim Deadbaiten auf Hecht im Winter funzen  nicht überall - die gehen je nach Gewässer entweder super oder überhaupt  nicht.

Kein Plan, woran das liegt. Aber bestimmt nicht an "Nähe zum / Entfernung vom Meer" oder ähnlichem Kram.

Wobei selbst frische Normal-Totköfis bei uns bei Wärme und stationärem Anbieten gar keine Bisse bringen - das nach kurzer Zeit einsetzende Geaase durch das seuchwarme "Sumpfwasser" scheint da sehr abzuschrecken. Insbesondere auf Waller überhaupt kein Hit.

Daher halte ich das so: Wenn Totköfi bei Wärme, dann nur aktiv geführt (Zuppel-Posenmontage etc.), weil dann der Bewegungsreiz überwiegt.


----------



## bootszander (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Ach ja was soll man da zu sagen. Unsere porofiwettangelfischer schwören drauf beim fischen nicht nur nachher beim verkauf. Aber für uns (?) zumindest für mich ist es pip egal. Ich sitze ja nicht in reihe nebeneinander. Zu mir kommen die fische auch mit einfachem paniermehl oder verbleiben um zu fressen. 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Abgesehn davon dass kati ne häßliche Friese hat: Hängt wohl eher hauptsächlich von der Löslichkeit und der Umwälzung des Wasserkörpers ab. Meine fischigen (=öligen) Aromastoffe bleiben im Winter eher unverdünnt in Ködernähe, während die im Sommer binnen kürzester Zeit in alle Richtungen verstreut sind und der Fisch dadurch den Köder nicht mehr so genau orten kann


----------



## LänglicherLeng (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Hab mit *Nein* gestimmt.

Als ich mit der Angelei angefangen habe, lief es so: Mein Vater mixte zum Angeln einen Teig aus Milchbrötchen, Weizenmehl und Vanillezucker an.

Als weiteren Köder wurden selbst gesammelte Tau- und Gartenregenwürmer benutzt. Das waren auch schon alle Köder die von März bis November auf Karpfen zum Einsatz kamen! 

Von den Fangerfolgen her, konnte man keinen Unterschied feststellen. Egal ob im Frühjahr, Sommer oder Herbst, wir haben bis auf ein paar Schneidertage im Jahr immer unsere Fische mit diesen beiden Ködern gefangen. 

Dem ganzen Gedöns welches heute um Aromen gemacht wird, kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Wenn ich heute (kommt selten vor) in Deutschland mal mit Freunden angeln gehe, setze ich auch nur diese beiden Köder ein. Fange genau so gut oder schlecht wie meine Angelkollegen neben mir, die mit allerlei Aromen und "Geheimmixturen" agieren. Ich finde aus reiner Erfahrung, dass das ganze Aromagedöns die Angler im Geschäft fängt aber kaum mehr oder besseren Fisch im Wasser!

A ja angefüttert wurde von meinen Vater mit gekochten Kartoffeln, übrig gebliebenen gekochten Nudel, gekochter Reis/ Milchreis, Grießbrei und ein Teig aus Brötchen/Brot mit Vanillezucker kam auch noch zum Einsatz. Angefüttert wurde nur mit dem, was in der Küche übrig blieb.


----------



## Siever (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Bis vor einem halben Jahr hätte ich mit "nein" abgestimmt. Seitdem ich mit dem Method-Feedern angefangen habe, konnte ich allerdings deutliche Unterschiede der Vorlieben, manchmal sogar innerhalb weniger Stunden feststellen...


----------



## Franky (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

F, wie Bockwurst... Aber mit aber...
Ich habe im Sommer mit einer "würzigen" Futtermischung weniger Erfolg an der Weser gehabt, als meine Kollegen mit der "süßen" Variante. Andersherum im Winter/Frühjahr bei kalten Wassertemperaturen. Da ließ der Erfolg mit Süßkrams auf sich warten, während Maggi-Brühwürfel im Kartoffelpüreepulver einen Klodeckel nach dem anderen einbrachte.
Ob das tagesabhängige Zufälle waren - keine Ahnung!

Aber Kirschbäume am Wasser habe ich bislang auch noch nicht gefunden! :q


----------



## ulli1958m (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



Siever schrieb:


> Seitdem ich mit dem Method-Feedern angefangen habe, konnte ich allerdings deutliche Unterschiede der Vorlieben, manchmal sogar innerhalb weniger Stunden feststellen...


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch erst verfolgt. :m
Heute bin ich aber der Meinung das der Fangerfolg zu 80% *"nur"* an der Farbe liegt und _*viiieeeleicht*_ zu 20% am Geruch/Geschmack |rolleyes

#h

 Ps: Abgestimmt mit JA.....bezogen auf die restlichen 20%


----------



## pendejo (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Der Kirschbaum am Wasser ist doch der Döbel-Klassiker, welcher wahrscheinlich in jedem Vorbereitungskurs zur Prüfung erzählt wird... Mein damaliger Lehrer sagte, dass es sowas bei Koblenz am Rhein gibt :g

Zum Thema: in (fast) stehenden Gewässern, wie Seen oder Häfen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das simpelste Mischungen mit aus Paniermehl, Vanillezucker, etc. eigentlich das ganze Jahr super funktionieren.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nur Meeresfische beim Deadbaiten auf Hecht im Winter funzen  nicht überall - die gehen je nach Gewässer entweder super oder überhaupt  nicht.


Hab ich zu wenig & meist schlechte Erfahrung mit, nehme aber an, das hat viel mit der Verfügbarkeit von Beutefischen zu tun.



Trollwut schrieb:


> Abgesehn davon dass kati ne häßliche Friese hat...


Ey, Zottel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Trollwut schrieb:


> Hängt wohl eher hauptsächlich von der Löslichkeit und der Umwälzung des Wasserkörpers ab...


Das spielt natürlich eine Rolle, das hab ich deswegen aber auch bewusst im Eingangstext ausgeschlossen:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Wohlgemerkt, ich rede ausschließlich von Geschmack & Geruch(!),
> nicht über Konsistenz, Nährwert, Lebendfutteranteil, Löslichkeit von   Trägersubstanzen (Stichwort: Öl vs. Alkohol) oder ähnliches. Auch wenn   wir mit unserem Futter natürliche Nahrung imitieren, die sich evtl. im   Laufe des Jahres verändert, sieht die Sache anders aus....





Siever schrieb:


> ... allerdings deutliche Unterschiede der Vorlieben, manchmal sogar innerhalb weniger Stunden feststellen...


Keine Frage, gutes Futter wirkt, besseres Futter wirkt besser, aber eben bewusst auch nicht mein Kernthema, wo es ja nur um Geruch/Geschmack geht.



pendejo schrieb:


> ... das simpelste Mischungen mit aus Paniermehl, Vanillezucker, etc. eigentlich das ganze Jahr super funktionieren.


Jein. Wenn du das Discounter-Paniermehl meinst & nimmst, welches man auch als Zementersatz beim mauern nehmen kann: das hat viel zu viel Bindung und sättigt dir spätestens im Winter die 3 Rotaugen, die in 4 Stunden am Futterplatz vorbei kommen auf der Stelle.
Man kann das Zeug benutzen, aber längst nicht für alles.



pendejo schrieb:


> Mein damaliger Lehrer sagte, dass es sowas bei  Koblenz am Rhein gibt


Den wird's da auch sicherlich geben, der Witz ist ja, dass auch die Döbel in meiner Ems genau deswegen Lust auf Kirschen haben sollen.


----------



## Franky (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Den wird's da auch sicherlich geben, der Witz ist ja, dass auch die Döbel in meiner Ems genau deswegen Lust auf Kirschen haben sollen.



Hallo?!? Schon mal was von Homöopathie gehört?!? Irgendwann im Laufe der Zeit wird irgenwann mal irgendwo ein Wassermolekül an genau DEM Kirschbaum vorbeigekommen sein - und zack isset "drin". Also die Lust auf Kirsche beim Döbel mein ich. Und über die Nordsee ist der Rhein nunmal eindeutig mit der Ems verbunden. Darum kann man Dorsche ja auch auf Erdbeerboilies fangen...


----------



## Trollwut (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Jein. Wenn du das Discounter-Paniermehl meinst & nimmst, welches man auch als Zementersatz beim mauern nehmen kann: das hat viel zu viel Bindung und sättigt dir spätestens im Winter die 3 Rotaugen, die in 4 Stunden am Futterplatz vorbei kommen auf der Stelle.
> Man kann das Zeug benutzen, aber längst nicht für alles.



Meiner Erfahrung nach kommts im Winter wesentlich mehr auf die Stellenwahl und auf die Menge des Futters als aufs Futter selbst an.

Wahre Massenfänge (einer Fischart) hatte ich im Winter bisher immer öfter als im Sommer, relativ gesehn. Klar im Winter öfter mal abgeschneidert, aber wenn man halt in so nen Brassenpulk reinwirft, der sich im Winter einfach nicht so wirklich bewegen mag zieht man halt eine nach der anderen raus. Man darf die dann halt nicht satt machen.


----------



## Franky (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Satt machen ist ja keine Frage des Geschmacks (zumindest glaube ich das bei Fischis ) - eher eine Frage der "Beilagen".  Grobe Partikel (Mais, Maden, Hanf etc.pp.) habe ich nur im Sommer/Herbst drin, solange das Wasser noch "angenehme" Temperatur hat. Je kälter desto "feiner", damit halt kein "großer Sättigungseffekt" auftritt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

immerhin bin ich mit "b wie ahnungslos" nicht alleine... ;-))))

Ansonsten scheint doch eine leichte Mehrheit zu glauben/wissen/denken, dass es tatsächlich was bringt, das Futter anzupassen an Jahreszeit..

Spannend........


----------



## thanatos (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

wenn Fische lesen könnten würde ich ja sagen #6
 da sie es aber nicht können pfeifen sie auf die Empfehlungen der " Experten " und fressen was serviert wird .:q


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

@kati

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto eher gebe ich dir recht. 
Eine emotionale Verknüpfung zur Nahrung halte ich bei Fischen für völlig ausgeschlossen. Es geht ganz einfach um "Verfügbarkeit".

In einem Baggersee den ich befische, kann man mittlerweile relativ gezielt Karpfen mit Gummi fangen - am besten klappt das so Ende Juni wenn die Weißfische bereits abgelaicht haben. Da jagen die Karpfen explizit die kleine Brut. Hab ich vom Boot aus oft beobachtet. Ich glaube NICHT dass sie das machen weil ihn da plötzlich "fischig" so gut schmeckt - sondern einfach aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit. 

Hier mal einer dieser Gummifisch-Karpfen. 

[youtube1]hmuJe_DDWaE[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmuJe_DDWaE


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

das habe ich auch schon häufig erlebt, friedfischfänge auf fisch wenn die brut unterwegs ist.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Nabend,

 Schon im Eingangsposting kam der Spruch mit der "Vermenschlichung". So wie WIR ticken - ticken demnach auch die Fische....
 Diesem Irrglauben machen sich Hersteller und Händler zu nutze , kreieren Düfte und Geschmäcker - fangen damit quasi den Angler.

 Gute Boilies brauchen Flavour und co nicht die "laufen" das ganze Jahr über sind aber wirtschaftlich für Hersteller nicht rentabel und seitens der Angler auch garnicht gewollt.. Die wollen Vielfalt und immer wieder was neues.... Da kann die Murmel noch so gut fangen nach einiger Zeit wird das nen Ladenhüter.. und falls doch nicht wird schnell die Rezeptur geändert so das der Erfolg einbricht und der Angler zur neusten Kreation greift.... Funzt immer wieder aufs neue..


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @kati
> 
> Es geht ganz einfach um "Verfügbarkeit".
> 
> ...



Genau das, kein TIER verbrennt unnütz
Energie. 
Es wird genommen was leicht verfügbar und nahrhaft ist mit möglichst geringem Energieverbrauch.


----------



## geomas (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Genau das, kein TIER verbrennt unnütz
> Energie.
> Es wird genommen was leicht verfügbar und nahrhaft ist mit möglichst geringem Energieverbrauch.



Pragmatische Opportunisten im Wasser? Ja, seh ich auch so ;-)


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



geomas schrieb:


> Pragmatische Opportunisten im Wasser? Ja, seh ich auch so ;-)


Genau, fressen, groß werden, fortpflanzen nicht mehr und vor allem nicht weniger


----------



## geomas (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Genau, fressen, groß werden, fortpflanzen nicht mehr und vor allem nicht weniger



Guter Plan ;-)


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Ein Fisch frißt das, worauf er positiv konditioniert (gewöhnt) wird.
Das heißt, wen jeder I... mit Geschmacksrichtung xy angelt, ist die gut. 
Bis dann irgendwann die negative Konditionierung einsetzt, und der Köder mit "bäh" oder Gefahr gleichgesetzt wird.
Dann spätestens einen anderen Köder nehmen.

"Süß" und "Fischig"#d.
Ein Köderteig, Boilie, etc. kann wohl Fischmehl enthalten und süß sein.
Ein fruchtiger Köder muß nicht zwanghaft süß sein.

Fische produzieren sehr viel weniger Insulin und vetragen Zucker, vor allem im Übermaß, sowas von gar nicht.
Wulf Plickat schreibt in seinem Buch "Modernes Karpfenangeln" dass Karpfen im Aquarium sogar nach Zuckerfütterung eingegangen sind.
Also wenn, dann auf Süßstoffe ausweichen oder nur den Köder in Sirup dippen, so man das unbedingt möchte.

Kirsche auf Döbel, Käse auf Barben, Rapfen auf Rapfenblei, Huchen auf Huchenzopf, alles möglich, aber es geht wesentlich besser!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Warum wurde im Teltowkanal auf Erdbeerboilie nichts mehr gefangen?und dem Kunden den ich dann Honigboilies empfahl der fing plötzlich obwohl er nicht der beste Angler war.....


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Moin moin,


esox02 schrieb:


> Warum wurde im Teltowkanal auf Erdbeerboilie nichts mehr gefangen?und dem Kunden den ich dann Honigboilies empfahl der fing plötzlich obwohl er nicht der beste Angler war.....


 
 Weil sich garantiert der Erdbeer u. Honigboilie unabhängig vom Geschmack , vorallem von der Mixzusammenstellung unterschieden haben.

 Ein anderer Erdbeerboilie von einem anderen Hersteller mit einer anderen (Mix) Zusammensetzung hätte wahrscheinlich den selben Erfolg gehabt...


----------



## fishhawk (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Einfach Geschmacklos*

Hallo,

ich hab mich für "ahnungslos" entschieden.

Zwar habe auch ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bestimmte Köder bei warmem Wasser gut laufen, bei kalten Temperturen dann aber immer schlechter bis gar nicht mehr u.u. .

Aber ob das nun Geschmack, Geruch oder sonstige Eigenschaften sind kann ich als Laie  nicht beurteilen.


----------

